# iowa



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

anyone on here hunt in central iowa like around Fort Dodge? i am just windering if you have any luck with calling. Thanks


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

i hunt in waukon every spring break for a week. last year got 8. one of the best places i have ever hunted dogs besides utah n nevada.


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

where is waukon located? I live in Goldfield and we see coyotes out in fields and stuff but when we go calling they are no where to be found. Im not sure if it is us or if they just arnt hungry.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

North East almost at the tip of iowa its right below LaCrosse. i live in wisconsin and take a trip out there every spring break as i said before with a buddy of mine and we get a ton. how long have you been huntin dogs? im leaving in 2 weeks


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

ive been hunting dogs for 2.5 years. we have got some but not by calling just seeing them in the fields and putting a stalk on or driving them but that to me isnt really hunting. I would love to find what im doing wrong and actually call coyotes. We have had responses to call and everything like that but none come in.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

are you using sent blocker......they smell ya really good if you smell like cologne er sented soaps....what are yer call sesioins? how long do you call for? are you using electric or mouth calls.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

do you really think scent blocker will hep?? LOL


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think scent blocker is a waste of money.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

LeviM said:


> do you really think scent blocker will hep?? LOL


alright alright....what do you do big shot? :withstupid:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

trikortreat said:


> LeviM said:
> 
> 
> > do you really think scent blocker will hep?? LOL
> ...


first you tell me how your going to fool a dogs nose with scent blocker? :eyeroll:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

You will never fool a coyotes nose!!! Yes there are those few rare blue moon times when a coyote can be down wind of you and he still comes in, but those are 99.99999% of the time a young pup who hasn't ever had any interaction with humans yet. I dont care if you mist, cover yourself in coyote piss, drench youself in skunk essence, or any combination there of. You might not smell you but i can promise you they distinguish you from many other smells that are out there. Scent blocker doesn't do anything. It is a complete waste of money. sure it might work on deer but you need to remember that a coyote can smell up to 6 times better than a deer. When i am coyote hunting i dont even pay attention to any smells, if you hunt the wind correctly you will kill coyotes if you don't, you won't kill coyotes. Hate to break it to you but its the simple fact and truth.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well said lyonch. Maybe YOU are the bigshot! :wink: :beer:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

LOL

I thought I was the bigshot


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

lyonch said:


> You will never fool a coyotes nose!!! Yes there are those few rare blue moon times when a coyote can be down wind of you and he still comes in, but those are 99.99999% of the time a young pup who hasn't ever had any interaction with humans yet. I dont care if you mist, cover yourself in coyote piss, drench youself in skunk essence, or any combination there of. You might not smell you but i can promise you they distinguish you from many other smells that are out there. Scent blocker doesn't do anything. It is a complete waste of money. sure it might work on deer but you need to remember that a coyote can smell up to 6 times better than a deer. When i am coyote hunting i dont even pay attention to any smells, if you hunt the wind correctly you will kill coyotes if you don't, you won't kill coyotes. Hate to break it to you but its the simple fact and truth.


 :beer: :thumb:

True dat.

You will NEVER fool a dogs nose. A coyote has 5 times the nose a whitetail does, and I dont think scent-lok fools a whitetails nose half the time, merely covers the scent enough to where they dont blow out. Plus, a coyote can better differentiate smells. I fool ALOT of whitetail noses by merely trying to stay as "scent free" as possible, and using cover scents. This is enough to "fool" their nose, you cant do that with a yote, theyll pick your scent right out of all the others.

Ive had coyotes come in downwind that didnt blow out. This, im convinced is because they didnt smell me. Why didnt they smell me? The scent never got to them. Thermals, temperature inversions, wind currents all do goofy things to scent. Scent doesnt always follow ground level. If your scent column is 8 feet off the ground, good luck in a 2 foot tall coyote getting a whiff of it.

Play the wind as best you can is all you can do. Scent-lok is a gimmick and its only advantage (also a disadvantage) is it gives the hunter security, albeit false security.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Let's cut the boys some slack. After all, the real BIG SHOT -- uses scent block all the time during his Predator Quest show. :lol:

Let's see, snap off the top of Coyote in a Stick, swipe a smidge on a fence post or a sage bush and them dogs come roarin' in. Fools 'em every time, at least for Les. :wink:

Can't blame the newbies and wannabees when the BIG SHOT and others tells 'em scent block works. But they'll see the light, probably like the rest of us, and it doesn't come on a stick, it comes from just plain gettin' busted.

Scent blocks? Well, that's the Bernie Madoff of yote hunting if you ask me. :beer:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I gotta agree with the "No, it wont help" crowd but I will give you something to think about as well as challenge you.

Next time you go out, hit yourself real hard with the most obnoxious perfume your wife has right before stepping out of the truck 

. If you really know what your doing, you will still kill coyotes. That is how worthless Scent-Lock/block is to coyote calling.

I think Rbuker said it someplace in an article but the best coyote cover scent is bacon grease and cigar smoke. Hes right IMO. :beer:

Seriously tho, spend your money on bullets and practice your long range shooting and you will probably kill more coyotes than cover scent will get you.

P.s. I will however, intentionally step in cow poo to help cover my boot track in to my stand just in case I call a coyote from a direction that they will not wind me but may cross my path in. Not guaranteed to help at all but it might buy me a shot I didnt have otherwise and cow poo is free. 

Good luck fellas,

Jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Related to this:

My cousin and uncle - who are both very successful hunters. Papapete can back me up on this--if you want to see a HUGE collection of antlers (and big ones at that)...go to their house!

Anyway...none of them use scent block, etc. etc. etc. not even camo most times.

Just the work Carharts full of oil, blood from the butcher shop, cow manure, gas, whatever gets on them gets on them.

They still get some big bucks everyyear. I think if they both got into predator hunting each year it would be scary!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Less says it works only due to the fact that they sponsor him. Its a simple fact. He will brag up whomever sponsors him. tasco could spnosor his scopes and he will call it the best scope ever :eyeroll: I know less kills coyotes but you also need to remember he is going into areas that these coyotes hardly ever get harrased. take your advice from a ADC man who's job is to kill specific coyotes. If you ever have the time trap a coyote and spray paint him orange, let him go and now try to hunt him and only him, and tell me how long it takes for you to kill that coyote specifically. That is what a ADC guy is trying to do. They dont care about numbers they want the individual one that causing the damage. that will seperate the men from the boys. I hate to say it but i dont think less is capable of doing it as quick as an ADC guy.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Lyonch,

I agree with you about the sponsorship thing. Les wont be pulling down that sponsorship money very long if he said anything other than "it works".

On the other hand I part ways with you just a little bit on the ADC thing(not very much tho). I believe you are correct about the ADC guys ability to target one animal but I dont think an ADC guy passes any other animals up either(maybe they do in which case I am gonna eat crow). You probably know more about this than I but my guess is that while targeting a specific animal(very tough), they will also kill any others that they can on the odd chance that it "might be the one".

Basically, I think that the ADC guys and Les are out to kill every single one they can put gun sights on(arent we all?). I am not necessarily a super Les Johnson fan(really dont like his filming technique), but that guy kills lots of coyotes and I would guess, perhaps mistakenly, that he would make a real good ADC guy. Just my .02 I guess.

Anyway, no offense and have a good off-season fellas,

Jaybic


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

What Les Johnson does and ADC trapper does are two different things! Les Johnson kills coyotes, no question about it, just look at what he does tournament hunting. He kills coyotes. Not any newbie can go into uncalled areas and kill coyotes, there is still skill required. If I got his sponsorship money, I too would sit on camera and say whatever it is, "is the best and works" and I bet all of you would do the samething.

ADC trappers will kill any coyote or predator that gets trapped, they still need to target the alpha female or male, and anyother kill will be a bonus. you kill the dominate dog you are ahead of the game.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Levi,

Yer not kiddin' If somebody would pay me to do what he does, I'd follow right along with the program too but I would sure try to do more Randy Anderson style filming rather that all the "after the kill" stuff.

I know you and Lyonch are both right, I guess I was just thinking that if Les gave up his TV job, he could probably make a fair living at ADC work too, depending on what he does or does not know about trapping.

All I know is that if I were a coyote, I wouldnt want any of the ADC guys OR Les Johnson/Randy Anderson or most of the fellas on this site for that matter, targeting me. Dang good way to end up dead! :beer:

Later fellas,

Jaybic


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Jaybic said:


> Levi,
> 
> All I know is that if I were a coyote, I wouldnt want any of the ADC guys OR Les Johnson/Randy Anderson targeting me or most of the fellas on this site for that matter. Dang good way to end up dead! :beer:
> 
> ...


  That would suck!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

i dont wanna come across as Less only has a T.V. show and only shoots easy coyotes that aren't harrased. Less wins many tournaments year after year and that has something to say about him. One thing that makes less as goog as he is, is his ability shoot. That guy is one hell of a shot :sniper: The only part that less lacks when it comes to becoming and ADC man is the ability to kill a coyote many different ways. Im sure he would learn quick but why stop doing what he is doing if he is making so much money at it. This might also suprise most of you but i have heard several times from guys that they let the coyote walk due to the fact they didn't feel 100% confident that they could kill that coyote. They will let that coyote walk 2-3 times before pulling the trigger somtimes cause they know in the back of there head if they botch the shot they are going to have a hell of a time getting him/her. When in a tournament you make uncertain shots only because that could be the dog that gets you first place and you will never be back till next year to hunt that coyote anyhow. I will still keep watching less's videos and everyone else who hunts coyotes, its just that there are different opinnions that seperate most and thats all they are, are opinions. :beer:


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> I think scent blocker is a waste of money.


i think camo is a waste of money.....i have killed more dogs in jeans and a t - shirt than havin camo on. :wink:


----------

